

Augmented reality layers for the Android - derwiki
http://layar.com/

======
brandonkm
I have this on my G1. Very useful app. For finding new places its a whole
different experience than anything I've seen. Layar in addition to Google
Places Directory helps me find whatever I need, wherever I am (mostly places
to get coffee).

~~~
jrockway
Hmm, I think it's cool, but I am not sure it has ever been useful. I would
rather just see a map.

------
bockris
No nibbles the first time (but on a different source URL).

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=768474>

~~~
derwiki
ah, didn't see it that time around

~~~
bockris
It died young. ;-)

Layar is pretty cool tho. I'll give it an upvote.

------
jsares
I just tried it and my first impression is that it too difficult to use. I'll
give it a couple tries and see how I feel.

